# Chocolate Stud Dog HRCH JH



## CashCat (Apr 15, 2015)

*(IN) HRCH JH Choc Stud Available*















HRCH Tuck Gets The Duck JH


"Tucker" at stud to approved females. 
Dark chocolate. 70 lbs (Smaller male). Very muscular & handsome. Great temperament, very friendly towards people & dogs. Always eager too learn and likes too have fun while doing so. Great ON/OFF switch. Non vocal & no whining. Very calm dog, best line manners I have ever seen & honoring. Gets complimented a lot on his "easy-go" personality but is all business when birds start falling. Above all he's a excellent hunting dog, he's picked up countless birds. Will be running Masters & Upland soon. Amateur trained. Contact information email Cat19_19[email protected]. Stud fee $500. Located near Indianapolis, IN.

DOB: 5/9/12
OFA Hips Normal
OFA Elbows Normal
OFA Eyes Normal (2014)
EIC/CNM (Tested soon)

Pedigree information on HuntingLabPedigree


----------

